# Exchanging near WDW. Need calendar and location help please!



## bbobo1812@yahoo.com (Jun 28, 2012)

We hope to spend a week at Disney next June and see that some resorts' calendars go only through May. Should I just keep checking back or grab something else? Is this a usual situation exchanging through RCI?

This is our first  exchange for going to WDW! What resorts do you suggest that are close to Magic Kingdom and good for 8 and 11 year old girls? Are there ever 3 bedroom units offered or have I waited too long to book?

Many thanks for your advice and help!


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Jun 29, 2012)

Resorts can only deposit their unsold units. RCI members deposit on an individual basis. So there is no set rule.

My guess is that you will see more deposits in the coming weeks. 

It appears to me (based on observation, not scientific study), that many deposits are made at the 7 month to 11 month timeframe.

Good luck with your search. I have been able to trade into Disney resorts for June 2 years running.

elaine


----------



## chalee94 (Jun 29, 2012)

bbobo1812@yahoo.com said:


> What resorts do you suggest that are close to Magic Kingdom and good for 8 and 11 year old girls? Are there ever 3 bedroom units offered or have I waited too long to book?



bay lake tower and the villas at the wilderness lodge are super options near the MK, but neither offers 3BRs as an option.  if you have the trade power and want to try for DVC, i'd keep an eye on the sightings board to see when DVC makes their deposits.

bonnet creek resort is practically on wdw property and is also worth looking into. cypress pointe is a well-run independent and might also have 3BRs.  

i just stayed at the sheraton vistana resort in may and recommend a 2BR there if you can't find a 3BR elswhere.


----------



## Janann (Jun 29, 2012)

I highly recommend setting up an ongoing search with RCI.  If you'll take just anything, then keep checking online.  But if you have a list of resorts that you really want, especially if you really want a 3 bedroom, you'll need an ongoing search.

Are you searching for a Disney resort, or any resort that is near Magic Kingdom?


----------



## bbobo1812@yahoo.com (Jun 30, 2012)

Thanks so much! Of course a Disney resort would be perfect, but I have no idea how to go about that!


----------



## bbobo1812@yahoo.com (Jun 30, 2012)

I really appreciate your help. I'm very new at this! what is the DVC sightings board and where do I find it, please?


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Jun 30, 2012)

The sightings board is listed on the forum - I think that is right above or right below the lounge.

Putting in an ongoing search is on the RCI website. 

You might want to look at the TUG Resort Database (on the red bar at the top of this site) and read the reviews for Orlando. As you see what appeals to you, write down the RCI resort ID. When you have several resorts, you like, go to RCI and select the "search for a vacation" tab. Then choose "ongoing search" third tab on the gray list on the right hand side - it took me awhile to spot it. I prefer to use specific resort IDs (usually at least 3) and then as wide of a timeline as possible. And, right now, RCI is offering free ongoing searches.

Good luck!

elaine


----------



## bbobo1812@yahoo.com (Jun 30, 2012)

Many many thanks for your directions and help! I'll get started!


----------



## bbobo1812@yahoo.com (Jul 1, 2012)

I'd love an onsite property. I'm seeing the sightings board but don't know how to tell when DVC deposits are made. Are they individual postings on this board?


----------



## pedro47 (Jul 1, 2012)

Suggestion: Sometimes the first week in June is an ease week to trade into Disney.  This depends upon when the school year ends in the southeast and norteast states.

Good luck.


----------



## HudsHut (Jul 1, 2012)

Set up an ongoing search for these codes:

DV01, DV02, DV03, DV05, DV06, DV08, DV09
minimum room size 2br
enter your dates

Pay the exchange fee.

You will receive an email when it matches.

Here are the 3 most recent Sightings. When RCI gets a large number of weeks all at once, you'll see a greater flurry of activity on the Sightings board. Most Sightings titles will begin with RCI Disney or RCI DVC.
http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=173706
http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=173458
http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=173459


----------



## bbobo1812@yahoo.com (Jul 1, 2012)

Thank You, Thank You, Thank You! I feel like such a dunce, but SO appreciate your help.  I'm learning because of all of you great folks!


----------

